# Why games will take over our lives



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting but insane

http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/04/05/games.schell/index.html?hpt=T2

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the link. That was an interesting read. 

Peace...


----------

